# video



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

look at these cool a** ones http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Action=Videos


----------



## cottontail hunter (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah that sit is cool the gun he used on the pig is the same I got . :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

How much you pay for cottontail?
I would really like one for foxes and groundhogs.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

wat brower


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

hey cotton tail....what kind of gun is it? the one that he gets the gog with..? what cal. also...


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

it is the gamo hunter xtreme it is .177 caliber and cost around 400 - 500 $$$ fps is 1600 with gamo raptors and 1400 with lead


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

IT SHOULD BE AROUND 1200FPS WITH LEAD. HAS ANYONE CRONYIED THAT RAPTOR PELLET? I HAVE DONE A PENETRATION TEST WITH LEAD AND THE RAPTOR AND ITS ABOUT THE SAME. I THINK ITS ALL HYPE :-?


----------

